# Kobe Lashes Out At Laker Management



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Whoa.

Guess he was frustrated, eh?



> Afterward, Bryant lashed out at the Lakers' front office over the issue of whether teammate Pau Gasol will be traded. Bryant used a couple of profanities and said it's not fair to Gasol to try to play while wondering where he will be the following day.
> 
> Bryant said he doesn't want Gasol to be traded but "if they're going to do something I wish they would just ... do it. If they're not going to do it, come out and say you're not going to do it."


http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/46450768/ns/sports-nba/


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

We should have seen this coming with Jimmy boy.

When he derailed the NBA Champion trophy presentation after winning the series against Orlando in 2009, proclaiming some idiotic statement to the Orlando crowd something like "we are two behind Boston!" we should have known we were in trouble.

In and of itself, that wasn't a big deal.

But when he alienated Phil Jackson (you know, the guy that won 11 titles), we REALLY should have known we were in trouble.

Then he hired Mike Brown...a questionable decision based on "a great interview." **** man, anyone can give a "great interview." There were much better candidates out there, but we passed on them.  (see Rick Adelman and Jeff Van Gundy).

When the league vetoed the CP3 deal, what did ol' Jim do? Try to talk reason with David Stern? No, he decided to cuss him out over the phone...as though that would make things better.

Then, in an incredible move of unsurpassed pettiness and childishness, he lets last year's sixth man of the year go for a bag of barbecued potato chips. When a more seasoned owner (see: his dad) would have just let everyone cool down, ol' Jim boy decides he's the owner and the fans can go **** themselves. Bye bye Lamar.

What's next for the great exalted one? Let's face it, this guy is absolutely ruining the team through sheer incompetence.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just keep telling yourself that things could be worse.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shit is hitting the fan.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Ron said:


> We should have seen this coming with Jimmy boy.
> 
> When he derailed the NBA Champion trophy presentation after winning the series against Orlando in 2009, proclaiming some idiotic statement to the Orlando crowd something like "we are two behind Boston!" we should have known we were in trouble.
> 
> ...





Knicks4life said:


> Just keep telling yourself that things could be worse.


lmao


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ron said:


> We should have seen this coming with Jimmy boy.
> 
> When he derailed the NBA Champion trophy presentation after winning the series against Orlando in 2009, proclaiming some idiotic statement to the Orlando crowd something like "we are two behind Boston!" we should have known we were in trouble.
> 
> ...


:stern: Jim is a major douche but to be fair it was Joey Buss who botched that speech in 2009.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad Kobe came out and said something. We don't need any more distractions right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Easy for Kobe to say. No doubt Kupchak is working on flipping Pau into something, but that package isn't going to knock on his door tommorow morning.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This doesn't change anything though. The league already knows that Pau is on the table after the CP3 fiasco. Pau's value is what it is. Mitch won't take a shitty deal just to give Pau peace of mind. At least i hope he wont....and It's not like Pau hasnt been playing well. It's Fish and Peace who are the problems.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Odom deal ruined everything. There was no reason whatsoever to make that Dallas deal. We lost a trading chip for nothing and most likely just aren't gonna get great value in a Pau deal. 

Kobe saying this just sorta heightens the tensions. Not sure why he said it quite frankly is he excusing Pau's poor play at times . Bynum is not suffering mental anguish and his name is as alive in this stuff as well. 

I don't think this changes anything just draws attention and puts the focus on the front office to do something and thats the crux of this for Kobe. He wants them to make a move. 

Kupchak says he doesn't anticipate anymore moves. Isn't that as definitive as it gets.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the problem is that all these rumors are coming from other teams and outside commentators - the bucks say they're interested in pau, the t-wolves say they are interested in pau etc - it's not like mitch is going around saying these things

add in the screaming a smiths and chris bullshits doing what they do best, which is to say write speculative bullshit

and what you're left with is Pau simply needs to man up - he may well be moved but it wont be today or tomorrow - the lakers are in a game of chicken with the magic and until that shakes out I doubt they make any other move

and meanwhile people are going to talk shit and Pau needs to deal with it - that's the way the sports world is today - you know what would shut everyone up? 4 wins in a row would have done a decent job of it but that wasnt in the cards


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and ps Kobe's little tantrum wont help the situation even a tiny little bit and will in fact probably make things worse


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

e-monk said:


> *the problem is that all these rumors are coming from other teams and outside commentators - the bucks say they're interested in pau, the t-wolves say they are interested in pau etc - it's not like mitch is going around saying these things
> *
> add in the screaming a smiths and chris bullshits doing what they do best, which is to say write speculative bullshit
> 
> ...


Good observation! Even commentators are bringing it up. However, judging by the past, the Lakers FO tend to move in the dark. They may not have assured Gasol that he won't be traded.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's Fish and Peace who are the problems.


I just don't understand why management doesn't see this and keeps them in the starting lineup. Did Brown lose a bet with Kupcake???


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ron said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Guess he was frustrated, eh?
> 
> ...


Kobe uses a couple profanities in every single quote he gives.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's crazy to me how things like this leak to the media. 

I feel what Kobe is saying...but you can't just rush a deal


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> the problem is that all these rumors are coming from other teams and outside commentators - the bucks say they're interested in pau, the t-wolves say they are interested in pau etc - it's not like mitch is going around saying these things
> 
> add in the screaming a smiths and chris bullshits doing what they do best, which is to say write speculative bullshit
> 
> ...


Word yo!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe should shut his mouth. His whining isn't going to make it any easier, and a trade like that is not something you can rush. I mean there are still players who can't even be traded until March 1.

It's not management's fault the league rejected the Paul deal. This wouldn't be a problem if not for that. I don't blame Gasol. His struggles have more to do with the fact that he is being forced away from his comfort zone by Bynum.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> :stern: Jim is a major douche but to be fair it was Joey Buss who botched that speech in 2009.


I stand corrected, thanks.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

where there's smoke, there's fire


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Blue said:


> where there's smoke, there's fire


the smoke is coming from beat writers in Milwaukee or Minnesota or (now) Chicago or Screaming A-hole Smith in New York who are all speculating on possible trades

and their speculation has no more basis in fact than ours does here when we posit possible trade scenarios 

Mitch comes from the Jerry West 'tight to the vest' school of business - he's no more likely to tell Stephen A Smith his intentions than he is to tell you or me

(and Mitch has already said he has no plans to move Pau at this time)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

meanwhile Bynum just keeps going and his name is linked to every possible Dwight Howard scenario - Pau needs to pair up


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I just don't understand why management doesn't see this and keeps them in the starting lineup. Did Brown lose a bet with Kupcake???


management see's this thats why Pau is being floated to strengthen the team to overcome their bullshit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> the smoke is coming from beat writers in Milwaukee or Minnesota or (now) Chicago or Screaming A-hole Smith in New York who are all speculating on possible trades
> 
> and their speculation has no more basis in fact than ours does here when we posit possible trade scenarios
> 
> ...


stop being naive Pau is being shopped by the front office thats why rumors are out there. Some are lies but some probably have basis in fact. 

If the Lakers had't metioned to other teams that Pau was out there there would be no rumors. 

I agree with you though Pau needs to man up. Like I metioned before Bynum's name is being floated as well and he's not falling apart emotionally over it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau has been out there since the Chris Paul thing though. Which is why I feel Kobes statement does nothing but galvanize the locker room. Knowing that Kobe has his back should motivate Pau to play better. I'm expecting a big game from Pau tonight.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's not act like there is no reason for Pau to worry he might get traded. We did try to trade him in the Paul deal. But I think the talk of him being bothered by the rumors is overblown. It's not like he is playing terrible basketball. The bigger problem is that Bynum has forced him out of his comfort zone. 

But that aside, if Kobe thinks that the rumors are impacting his play, why is he bringing them up? That's only going to make it worse. He should just keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think he spoke up to show he supports Pau.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think he spoke up to show he supports Pau.


It's only going to make the rumors worse. That's not going to help Pau at all. He should have just kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe is kind of a narcissist and knows he can say whatever he wants. So he gets frustrated and does.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He should have just kept his mouth shut.


:kobe2:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

jazzy1 said:


> stop being naive Pau is being shopped by the front office thats why rumors are out there. Some are lies but some probably have basis in fact.


it's not about naivite', the sources for these rumors are almost all bs from other teams and more often than not pure speculation - of course Pau is available just like anyone else - what is the usual boiler plate? we'd consider serious offers for just about anyone blah blah blah

and of course they did put him on the table for Chris Paul

but most of this stuff is fabrication - Derrick Rose says he'd like to play with Pau and the next thing you know some chicago sports hack is playing with the espn trade machine to figure out what might work - then he writes it up and boom 'news flash' "Pau to Chicago a real possibility" or whatever


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just trade him to Boston for Rondo, Bass and a first round pick and call it a day.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> it's not about naivite', the sources for these rumors are almost all bs from other teams and more often than not pure speculation - of course Pau is available just like anyone else - what is the usual boiler plate? we'd consider serious offers for just about anyone blah blah blah
> 
> and of course they did put him on the table for Chris Paul
> 
> but most of this stuff is fabrication - Derrick Rose says he'd like to play with Pau and the next thing you know some chicago sports hack is playing with the espn trade machine to figure out what might work - then he writes it up and boom 'news flash' "Pau to Chicago a real possibility" or whatever


Once a player is put on the market this is what happens. Teams float things I'd bet the Lakers have floated some of this stuff. Its apparent if they get a good enough deal Gasol is gone.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's not really saying anything though - if they got a 'good enough' offer Kobe would be gone too - standard boiler plate "we'd consider serious offers for just about anyone" - it's the business, just about everyone is on the table for the right offer


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Roland Lazenby: That's the next big disappointment for Lakers fans, that Gasol will be dealt at the deadline, probably in a crappy deal. Money dictates it.





> Roland Lazenby: No wonder other GMs talk about Kupchak's gloom. He knows he's going to have to dump Gasol like he dumped Odom.


How credible is this guy

There was talk about how the new luxury tax rule would put an end to gargantuan payrolls


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dre said:


> How credible is this guy
> 
> There was talk about how the new luxury tax rule would put an end to gargantuan payrolls


I don't think that is a possibility (dumping Gasol). Management is smart enough to know that such a move would cause Kobe to issue a trade demand the very next day. 

Never know though. The Odom give-a-away was practically the stupidest move an organization could make. If he was unhappy I would've just DNP'd him until a move - any move - could be made.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mitch is about to make an announcement regarding Kobe's comments.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I don't think that is a possibility (dumping Gasol). Management is smart enough to know that such a move would cause Kobe to issue a trade demand the very next day.


But if they manage to get a cheaper player while still remaining competitive, I think they would be all over it. That's why a Pau/Rondo swap makes sense from their perspective. 

Kobe/Pau/Bynum is going to cost a lot when the new tax really kicks in.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree. But dumping him like Odom would be...yikes.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I agree with that bandwidth robbing picture. Whatever it was.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> In response to comments made by Kobe Bryant and Pau Gasol after last night’s game against the Phoenix Suns, Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak issued the following statement today:
> 
> “As a former player, I understand how the days leading up to the trade deadline can be nerve-wracking for an NBA player. Nonetheless, as General Manager of the Lakers, I have a responsibility to ownership, our fans and the players on this team to actively pursue opportunities to improve the team for this season and seasons to come. To say publicly that we would not do this would serve no purpose and put us at a competitive disadvantage. Taking such a course of action at this time would be a disservice to ownership, the team and our many fans.


..


----------

